# Incomplete Ghost Ooth Hatching



## Walker Jones (May 21, 2022)

An ooth my ghost mantid laid about a month ago had two babies come out but after a day and a half no more have emerged despite the fact the ooth should be able to hold 20-30 inside of it, it is about 3-2 inches long and healthy size. Is this normal or are the rest of the eggs duds?


----------



## The Wolven (May 22, 2022)

Sometimes ooths just have a very small hatching. It’s not really great but it’s just how it is. The only eggs should be fine.


----------



## Walker Jones (May 23, 2022)

did you mean to say the other eggs (in said ooth) should be fine or that those are the only two hatchlings I’ll get out of that ooth?


----------



## The Wolven (May 23, 2022)

I meant both statements to be honest. However, there’s a very small chance that the rest of the nymphs may emerge. I’d wait maybe another month if you really want to see if the rest will pop out. 
Your other ooths should be fine. Just make sure your female is well-fed and get properly gutloaded food.


----------



## Mystymantis (May 23, 2022)

Perhaps the two that hatched were just emerging early. Which means more might hatch later. Or maybe the ooth was too dry or something that can cause that to happen. Yeah I would wait a few weeks to see if more hatch out.


----------



## craigbaker (May 30, 2022)

Maybe they were too hot to hatch, did you raise temp when you saw them hatching


----------



## Orin (May 31, 2022)

You can cut it open and you'll either see the unhatched did not develop or they simply never made it out. With ghosts the first is possible (with most species it's always the second). Likely you kept the ootheca too dry, but if you keep it too wet, zero will hatch.


----------



## Walker Jones (Jun 1, 2022)

craigbaker said:


> Maybe they were too hot to hatch, did you raise temp when you saw them hatching


Potentially, I’ve been traveling and it’s been hard to properly incubate them, hopefully I’ll do better with the rest, a tiny tiny ooth hatched a gave me 4 little ones out of about 8-10 embryos so there’s at least an improvement


----------

